

Chrome Extension to Like everything on Facebook - sklise
https://github.com/sklise/i-like-what-i-see

======
runemadsen
I remember this project from 2 years ago: [http://skli.se/2012/10/14/i-like-
what-i-see](http://skli.se/2012/10/14/i-like-what-i-see)

------
speik
I was just thinking about this when I read the recent wired article. I'm glad
this has been updated to work again.

